# Planted Tanks > Vivariums >  frogs

## 900801

any one noe where to buy exotic frogs in sinapore for vivarium

----------


## BFG

I believe it's illegal to own one.

----------


## 900801

i was hopping that someone breed them and wanted to sell them  :Grin:

----------


## wks

I saw many lfs selling feeder frogs. Maybe you can start with those frogs.

----------


## 900801

k thx anyway

----------


## floatbloat

haha everyone scared

----------


## Justikanz

Our dear AVA bans the sale of exotic frogs... and reptiles, for the matter, as pets... think part of the reason was that these critters scare the general public... I was like:*Duh*... If the reason was that they are listed under CITES, then it would have been more convincing...

Anyway, you can go thru the feeder frogs for reed frogs... They remain small and have interesting patterns, though the colour is plain and not as pretty as those exotics... Interesting fellas too...  :Smile:

----------


## ranmasatome

> i was hopping that someone breed them and wanted to sell them


DUH! if it was illegal why would someone breed , let alone sell them?????

----------


## Justikanz

Think there will be people doing so lah... Just that you will not see or hear them sell publicly or announce that they are doing so...

----------


## 900801

ppl keep before the ban or before ava was set up then they breed so i dont see why not ppl will breed them

----------


## ranmasatome

> Think there will be people doing so lah... Just that you will not see or hear them sell publicly or announce that they are doing so...


Precisely what i mean... why would someone post here when they have it and know its banned.. regardless they may have bred b4 the ban but they know NOW that its banned. Its so... DUH! its like saying.. "please fine me..i have too much money".

----------


## Justikanz

They can always PM the requestor... Arrange private meeting lor... No need to get worked up lah...  :Smile: 

Anyway, it takes a lot of understanding of the animal to keep it well, so one should not buy in impulse, no matter how cute or cool they look as pets. Good to just try on reed frogs rescued from the bull frog feeders...

----------


## ranmasatome

not worked up la.. :Smile:  maybe this is the problem with writing..cannot hear tone.. :Smile: 

Anyway, agree on the reed frogs.. very cute and you save them from the bull frogs also.. 2 good deeds in one.. :Smile:

----------


## floatbloat

found some tadpoles in my pond, about 3 different species

IS THAT ILLEGAL

ava is so pretentiously uneducated

----------


## BFG

> found some tadpoles in my pond, about 3 different species
> 
> IS THAT ILLEGAL
> 
> ava is so pretentiously uneducated


It could be local species or those that have been release intentionally or unintentionally. You WON"T see exotic species in the wild anywhere in Singapore.

----------


## avant

> You WON"T see exotic species in the wild anywhere in Singapore.


i'll HOPE we won't see them in the wild... don't want irresponsible people abandoning their exotic pets, which is what AVA is very much concerned with as well...

----------


## Justikanz

> found some tadpoles in my pond, about 3 different species
> 
> IS THAT ILLEGAL
> 
> ava is so pretentiously uneducated


Becareful that you dun end up with bulls escaped from aro tanks...  :Razz:  They will inhabit your garden and feast on the fish and fauna of your garden...  :Smile: 

If you have reed tads, you can keep them in a vivarum setup later or pass them on to those who are interested and have the capability to keep.  :Smile: 

Oh, as much as we disagree with the policies of AVA, try not to jest them... Keke... Won't want them to come cok cok us...  :Opps:   :Grin:   :Roll Eyes:

----------


## primavera

I guess the AVA is just trying to protect the local indigenous wildlife. 

A case to point here in Australia is the cane toad. Though not frogs  :Grin:  , they have succeeded in outcompeting many native frogs for food and space, besides poisoning snakes and other animals (dogs for example  :Shocked:  ) which attempts to eat it. Toxins are secreted in its head region and is responsible for killing numerous native snakes. They were originally introduced to control cane beetles, but they were found to be of no use. So people left them in the wild and they bred like rabbits...er...toads  :Razz:  

I guess its better to be safe than sorry, and although I love "oggling" at frogs in websites dedicated to them, I would very much still stick to the rule ( we're not allowed to keep them here too). Besides, isn't there a reason why many of the exotic frogs are called poison dart frogs? Aren't they used by the South American Indians to lace darts for hunting? Hmm, wouldn't want your dog swallowing one  :Wink:  

Min

----------


## Justikanz

Frankly, we really wish that AVA has that in mind... They placed in their website that one of the main reason for the ban was that they scare alot of people... Anyway, most of the exotic amphibians would find the ambient here too hot for them... But THERE is always a risk... But AVA is not in Australia... Frankly, you should be glad that AVA is not Australian... Haha...  :Grin:  Oops... Must give AVA the benefit of the doubt lah...  :Razz: 

But then again, err... do you see introduced fish and plants? AVA allows that...  :Roll Eyes:  The introduced luohans, guppies etc had actually altered the natural waterways of Singapore...

But we always agree that it is better to see than to keep, esp if you are not able to keep them properly.

Oh, dart frogs got their poison from their diet in nature... Tank bred darts normally lose their poison...  :Smile:

----------


## primavera

Hehe, thanks for the clarification on the "poison status" of dart frogs Justikanz. 

I also think AVA is in need of a better justification. And although there is no AVA here, the wildlife or customs department, I'm not sure, is even more stringent. Although tree frogs are native to the northern states, in New South Wales we are not allowed to keep them. Same goes for turtles. No crossing borders. So i only see fish and mammals in petshops.  :Sad:  

Yes, its pretty appaling that luohans and guppies are released into waterways. The same happens in Malaysia too. I think the guppies/mosquito fish were released a while back, to control mosquitoes, but the luohans are just an act of indiscriminate 'dumping'. Personally, I feel the public is in need of better education and awareness. I was taken aback sometime ago when I visited relatives, one who raised a couple hundred of luohans. As the fad went, so did the fish, except into a river of a nearby peat forest! Do hope some snakehead or something decide to gobble up all the small fish the moment they were released  :Evil:  hehehe. 

So where does the responsibility lie. The authorities made a mistake ages ago with the mosquito fish. Now mosquitoes still rampant at large, and the fish outcompeting native species. The authorities should initiate public education, or at least the pet shop owners, so that advice (or a warning sign  :Grin:  stuck on the tank!) can be given to customers who purchase particular species. Of course hobbyist should also strive to educate others, and where better than on forums hey  :Wink:  . No point stunting the hobby with one-sided bans and all while some other species looms to take over the ecosystem.

Just my 5 cents worth.  :Smile:  

Min

----------


## floatbloat

does anyone here have a link to pics of local tadpole species so i can identify them? i can't seem to find the little guide book anymore. 

can anyone tell me and the rest here why red eared sliders are legal as pets but not other reptiles? i really dont understand the logic behind this. it seems like ava is biting its own reptilian tail and pretending that theres nothing wrong with a nipped tip. 

how very very contradictory, dear ava. the double standard is not even intelligent. 

ooh look, bullfrog. scary. 
i know, lets eat it!

----------


## Justikanz

Aiyoh... dun tempt them to come after us ah...  :Opps: 

They are trying to make up lah... Heard they are trying to ban the sale of sliders liao... They are also trying to educate the pet owners not to release their pets into the wild, be it reptiles, fish or mammals...

Eh, this thread is getting out of topic lah...  :Opps:

----------


## floatbloat

yeah haha didnt realise sorry! soooo anyway, meanwhile

----------


## primavera

Yeah, so, back to the topic. 

Is anyone keeping any frogs? Are those frogs available mainly reed frogs and bull frogs for feeders? Maybe someone can rear a few tadpoles from the wild and see what develops.  :Grin:  

Also, the main thing to tackle is what to feed them. Think they feed them fruitflies for those keeping poison darts. Maybe can culture some by leaving a banana or something rotting in the kitchen!  :Shocked:  Any helpful suggestions?  :Laughing:  

Min

----------


## Justikanz

I currently have 1 reed frog rescued from the feeders in my temporary paludarium with 4 CFB newts... It ate 1 companion while 2 others died... 1 apparently from starvation...

What to feed them? Well... At the size when they are rescued from the feeders, they can and should be fed with fruit flies and tubifex worms... Fruit flies are nasty, thoug... Unless you can guarantee you can keep them within the tank... I used to have fruit flies in a vivarium and the frogs had a good time helping me clear those nasties...  :Smile: 

Think Wild Ginger used to advise to sprinkle some calcium powder on the tubifex worms for supplementation... I didn't... cos too lazy to find the powder...  :Razz: 

When they are older, they will prefer to feed on meal worms, flies and crickets... 1 thing to note, reeds feed on land... So, use a small tray/holder for the tubifex worms... Dunno about the other frogs, though...

Think there is another type of frog being used for feeders besides bulls and reeds... They are smaller... but dunno what they are cos my reed ate it before it had a chance to grow...

You will need to spend time looking over the bags of feeder frogs to find these non-bulls and rescue them...  :Smile:

----------


## XnSdVd

Can't you just grind up calcium tablets? And be careful, calcium overdose leads to gall stones. Not sure if amphibians get it but... yeah.

----------


## Justikanz

Too lazy... And calcium tablets very expensive...  :Opps:

----------


## XnSdVd

Buy from me lah...  :Wink:  Check the non-aqua marketplace section  :Grin:

----------


## stormhawk

You shouldn't actually dust the tubifex worm. It dissolves in the water since the worms are moist. Dust those moulting baby mealworms and feed them direct to the small frogs. Works wonders. Young baby pinheads (crickets) also work just as well.

Calcium tabs may be expensive but they're worth their weight in gold when you're keeping amphibians. Besides, you only need to dust a little every time you feed live food to the critters.

Culturing fruit flies is easy but getting a culture locally can be difficult since you'll probably need to import them in yourself from overseas. You can try trapping local flies in a rudimentary fly trap with a small piece of banana. It attracts these flies very easily.

I had a culture once a long time ago but it crashed due to my neglect. Unfortunately I never could get another culture after that.

floatbloat, you can get the Guidebook on Amphibians and Reptiles of Singapore at the chain bookstores like Kinokuniya etc. It is still in publication by the Science Centre.

----------


## floatbloat

wow i didnt know they are still in publication..thanks a lot!

----------


## Justikanz

But where to buy pin head crickets or very small meal worms?? I want to try a few smaller reeds again and it is a chore to buy tubifex every day!... Oh yes, small reeds need to be fed daily... When they reach adult size, you can feed every alternate day... Mine takes 3 meal worms every 2 days now... Maybe it needs more but hey, it can't talk to tell me...  :Razz:

----------


## aquatic777

try to go to JB, Giant Hypermarket in Plentong. There's an aquarium in fact the only aquarium there. They sell lotsa oddballs from time to time. Oops, but u have to find a way to bring it in :Roll Eyes:

----------


## mervin

how about these fellas ?



or

----------


## 900801

they look like bull frog

----------


## Justikanz

The first one looked familiar... 

The second one is definitely a bull... Cute but BIG... And destroys anything in its path...  :Razz: 

Come help me take pic of my frog leh...  :Razz:

----------


## mervin

> Come help me take pic of my frog leh...


it will be my honour and pleasure !  :Kiss:  

what do u have ? got colourful ones or not ? poison arrow ?  :Angel:

----------


## mervin

posted these 2 pixs before lah.
at least that is what i have for the moment.

anyone got others, will most glady take their pics but pls dont blame me if they don't turn out to be good.
on that note, i will of course try my very best.

cheers

----------


## Justikanz

Haha... No wonder I find the first pic VERY familiar...  :Grin: 

Mervin, my frog is a kind a reed, no idea the ID leh... Not colourful but nice patterning... It gets startled easily and I am afraid of taking it out for a shoot...  :Opps:  If you are free and interested after CNY, you are most most most welcomed if you want a try at shooting a reed.  :Smile: 

Oh, it is a one-eyed frog... Challenging subject?  :Wink:

----------


## mervin

> Mervin, my frog is a kind a reed, no idea the ID leh... Not colourful but nice patterning... It gets startled easily and I am afraid of taking it out for a shoot...  If you are free and interested after CNY, you are most most most welcomed if you want a try at shooting a reed. 
> 
> Oh, it is a one-eyed frog... Challenging subject?



how big is that fella ?

u want close-up or with its enviroment ?
with enviroment, then must do a swee swee set-up.

anyway whats a reed ?
why one eye ? kina poked ah ?

----------


## Justikanz

Not big... Say, about 2" in length... I never really measured that fella as I didn't pick it up... Don't dare to as it is rather skittish...

Actually I think it is rather common as I rescued it from a bag of feeder frogs... Think occurance in feeders would be about 10%... 

Think it is naturally one-eyed... I never discovered it till about 1 month later... And from the skin, it looks like a natural missing eye, rather than resulting from an accident...

A couple of pics I took last year...

----------


## mervin

oh.....so this is a reed frog.
seen quite a few of them near some stream when i saw shooting Kingfishers. :Grin:  

ok, u interested in other frogs ? 
might buy some colourful ones when i get to Hkg or Taiwan for photographing. 
will have no more use for them after that :Opps:  , that is if don't set up a Vivarium before that lah  :Razz:

----------


## Justikanz

:Jump for joy:  Ooo... It will be good...  :Grin:  Put me on the queue list... Haha...  :Grin:

----------


## mervin

will let u know when i get my hands on some.

cheers

----------


## Justikanz

My reed frog, named 'One-eye'.  :Smile: 





It is damn fat now...  :Smile: 

Any idea what is the correct ID of this frog??  :Huh?:

----------


## Goondoo

> My reed frog, named 'One-eye'. 
> 
> It is damn fat now... 
> 
> Any idea what is the correct ID of this frog??


Yum yum... nice pair of legs it got  :Grin:

----------


## XnSdVd

I've seen these around the river i was at the other day...

----------


## Justikanz

Actually, I wanted to find tank mates for One-eye. But was afraid it will lose out in competition since it has only 1 eye and had been living without other frogs around... Let me know if you have any nice ones.  :Wink:

----------


## XnSdVd

http://www.wildsingapore.per.sg/disc...frogpuddle.htm

Apparently "one-eye" has a yellow belly...

----------

